# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Cho mình hỏi về mạng tý!!!

## BMG

tình hình là mình dùng mạng cùng mấy người. mình dùng qua 1 switch ngày đầu dùng mạng rất ngon.không hiểu sao mấy ngày nay mạng bị sao ý??? vào mạng rất chậm (có lúc như là mạng không chạy) mà tất cả các máy khác vào mạng đều rất nhanh.
mình nghĩ do lỗi win mà khi cài lại win thì vẫn vậy (mình cài win 7).
ai biết chỉ dùm cái!
thanks.

----------


## havinanetco

có thể máy tính của bạn đã nhiễm virus.

----------


## jaybee

tôi quét virus không được xong cài lại win 7 luôn nhưng tình trạng vẫn thế!!!!!!

----------


## mphana

bạn xem đường truyền có đoạn nối nào không?

----------


## Thuy_KTHN

cái modem đặt tại nhà bạn hay là mấy người bạn kia, nếu bạn chỉ là nhánh thì có thế mạng chậm là phải thôi.

----------


## anhtran

nếu máy vẫn đang dùng mà bị chậm thì là do win .nhưng bạn đã cài mới rồi mà vẫn chậm thì bạn phải xem lại card mạng xem sao .thử card rời nếu có .xem lại dây mạng xem có lỗi không 
dùng dây mạng của bạn ( dây mà đang dùng bị chậm ấy ) mang qua máy khác dùng .nếu nó vẫn chậm thì tốt nhất bạn nên cấu hình lại cho modem
còn nếu nó chạy nhanh thì do card mạng của bạn rồi ! 
cài win 7 thì phải fomat nhé .còn bạn cứ cài đè lên win cũ thì mạng chậm cũng là một nguyên nhân đó .

----------


## mrti

thế thì mình nghĩ đó là nguyên nhân rồi đó.

----------


## medi

mình nghĩ bạn nên cấu hình lại cái modem đi có lẽ sẽ thay đổi dc tình hình đó bạn ah

----------


## prondass

mình dùng như vậy khá lâu rồi!!! bỗng dưng mấy hôm nay nó mới bị.

----------


## linktac

> 1 nguyen nhan nua!...co the do netcut [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])


nói rõ ra xem là nó bị sao chứ??? tui hok hiểu???

----------


## morningcity84

nếu máy khác vô nhanh mà máy bạn vô chậm thì do máy bạn thôi.bạn thử quét virus xem sao.
thân!

----------


## phukiensamsung

mình dùng avira quét rồi mà không thấy con nào cả???còn cách nào nữa không vây???

----------


## moonbe

virus đó mà, cái đó gặp thường xuyên, còn nếu mà nói là không thể quét đc thì có thể là nó đã nhiễm quá nặng rồi chăng^^ đoán thế.

----------


## seolopmam

ah`. nghe anh tuanthien nói vậy thì em mới nhớ ra là dây mạng của em bị chuột cắn nhưng nó chị bị cắn ngoài vỏ dây thôi. còn lõi dây thì vẫn còn nguyên vẹn.
có thể đây là lý do khiên mạng chậm. để em xem lại có chỗ nào bị đứt không??
thanks.

----------


## cunghait

nếu như chuột cắn ở ngoài vỏ không động chạm gì đến lõi bên và vẫn kín thì làm sao mà do nguyên nhân đó được cơ chứ.
cũng có thể là do file rác được tạo ra nhiều quá trong quá trình duyệt web của bạn vì vậy bạn phải thường xuyên quét file rác đó bằng các soft nhé

----------


## nvtuantt

tôi xem lại rồi dây vẫn còn tốt. có những trang web trước kia vào rất nhanh thì bây h chạy như rùa bò.nói chung là mạng chạy rất chậm.
có ai biết chỉ rùm cái.
thanks.

----------


## banga

1 nguyen nhan nua!...co the do netcut [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## luxubu

> nói rõ ra xem là nó bị sao chứ??? tui hok hiểu???


không phải là netcut và là cutnet đây là 1 soft khá phổ biến



> cái này anh em có thể sử dụng khi nhà mình dùng mạng lan ức chế vì hàng xóm down nhiều khiến mình down chậm thì cutnet chúng đi cho chúng nó hết xài net luôn ( chơi xấu

----------


## tranviettuanit

thế thì hiểu rồi. nhưng chắc chắn không có nguyên nhân này!!!

----------


## 0964059802

không ai giúp được ah!!! tức quá không vào mạng được thì thôi đằng này lúc vào được lúc không!!!
chán quá!

----------


## nguyenngoc20

1. là bạn ghost lại window.
2. nếu như chuột cắn ko đứt dây thì không ảnh hưởng đường truyền.
3. cutnet là chương trình do người quản lý modem có quyền cut off đường truyền của bạn khi đang hoạt động. tốt nhất bạn nên thẳng thắn đề cập vấn để của bạn đến người đó xem sao và tìm hướng giải quyết.
4. do đường truyền của isp.
5. card mạng có vấn đề , cài driver lại đi bạn.
6. thay đổi trình duyệt internet xem sao , firefox , ie , opera...
7. tắt tất cả các phân mềm ứng dụng ko xài tới , có thể là nguyên nhân ảnh hưởng đến mạng.
8. để tui tìm thêm nguyên nhân rồi nói típ ha.
nếu tui có nói sai thì pro nào biết thêm xin chỉ giáo.
thân.

----------

